# Nvidia GeForce-Treiber (GRD) Pre-Release 450.82 zum Download



## Bandicoot (27. April 2020)

Hallo Community, 

Auf Computerbase ist seit Gestern der Geforce 450.82 Treiber als Pre-Release zum Download verfügbar.
Wer also schon mal probieren möchte, hat ab jetzt die Gelegenheit. 
Der Download ist unter den WHQL Treibern auf CB gelistet.

PCGH hatte auch schon eine News am 18.04.20 zum DX12 Ultimate Treiber.

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Dire...en-Grafiktreiber-DirectX-12-Ultimate-1348256/

Link:

Standard/DCH: Nvidia GeForce-Treiber (GRD) - Download - ComputerBase

Quadro Version: Nvidia Quadro-Treiber - Download - ComputerBase
_
-This preview driver is intended for developers testing their applications  with DirectX 12 Ultimate. This driver supports DXR Tier 1.1, Sampler  Feedback, and Mesh Shaders.

Quelle: www.computerbase.de

__Grüße Bandicoot _


----------

